# SFM - Santa Fe Minerals



## System (7 October 2011)

Ezeatm Limited (EZA) is the longest running and largest Western Australian owned and operated automatic teller machine ("ATM") deployer.

Ezeatm specializes in the installation and maintenance of automatic teller machines in small to medium enterprises in both urban and remote locations across Australia.

http://www.ezeatm.com.au


----------



## chadzani (8 October 2011)

*Re: EZA - EzeATM*

FYI - Ezeatm was admitted to the ASX at 10am (WST) on Friday 7th October 2011, and closed at 30c, 50% higher than the 20c prospectus price.

I am a director and shareholder of Ezeatm and just found this forum today, so I thought I would update the information.



System said:


> Ezeatm Limited (EZA) is the longest running and largest Western Australian owned and operated automatic teller machine ("ATM") deployer.
> 
> Ezeatm specializes in the installation and maintenance of automatic teller machines in small to medium enterprises in both urban and remote locations across Australia.
> 
> http://www.ezeatm.com.au


----------



## System (17 November 2014)

On November 17th, 2014, EzeATM Limited changed its name to EZA Corporation Ltd.


----------



## System (23 October 2017)

On October 23rd, 2017, EZA Corporation Ltd (EZA) changed its name and ASX code to Santa Fe Minerals Limited (SFM).


----------

